

Blippy Redux? Mine Launches A Service For Sharing Your Purchases With Friends - sidbatra
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/10/blippy-redux-mine-launches-a-service-for-sharing-your-purchases-with-friends/

======
drao
great article!

